
Day 25: It's all about the users - ryannjohnson
http://theaspiringprogrammer.com/day-25-its-all-about-the-users/
======
ploggingdev
> I'm in the process of getting a lawyer to look at my Terms of Service and
> Privacy Policy documents prior to any onboarding.

I don't think that's really necessary for onboarding users and not very
important if you are not accepting payments.

Have you incorporated yet?

Great idea keeping track of your progress through blog posts.

~~~
ryannjohnson
You may be right. Though, as much as I complain about not being able to show
the MVP to users, waiting to be sure feels like the lesser of two evils; part
of the problem is that I don't even know what risks I'd be running by not
getting an attorney's counsel.

No incorporation yet. I'm hoping a lawyer can help me determine if that's
necessary, too.

Thanks. I'm glad you checked it out :)

